# Advice anyone?



## Mom with a mission (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I am planning on moving to Mexico in August for the long-term. I have my TEFL Certification and a degree in International Studies and Development.

I am a single mom to an 8 year old little girl and am wondering if anyone has any advice on what part of Mexico I should go to and transition advice in general? I have yet to find any blogs from other single mother expats although I am sure there must be some!

I will need a job and am not having much luck on-line. I would like to be close to the beach, in an area that my single mother status would be more accepted, where my daughter will have access to decent education and that is cheap to live. I would be open to a home schooling partnership if that is available. 

I would like to get heavily involved in the community and development work while I am there. It would certainly help to be somewhere that the expat community is a little more laid back and not dominated by drama. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Steph


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You must be aware that depending on a job in Mexico to support yourself is unwise. Actually, in order to stay in Mexico for more than 180 days (the maximum permitted on the FMM) will require that you qualify for an Immigration status at a higher level and to get that, you will both have to prove average monthly income of about $1200 USD per person. INM will require originals of bank statememts, retirement funds, investment income, etc.
Note, also, that you will need the birth father's permission, written in both languages and notarized, in order to cross borders with a minor. Sometimes, this is not enforced, but you must be prepared. Both you and the child will, of course, need current passports. If granted, such a visa must be renewed annually and there are costs.
Mexico is such a large and varied country that I'm surprised to find that you don't have something more than 'the beach' in mind; probably not the best of places to find educational opportunities for your child. Home schooling will not lead to qualification to enter higher educational institutions later. Living on either coast will be more expensive than the interior of the country, generally speaking, especially anywhere near resort areas
As a foreigner, your involvement in the community will be limited by cultural differences.
Finding a job will require permission from INM (immigration) and will be at very low pay and probably only part time. It will be very difficult to make enough to live.
I know this isn't very encouraging, but you should be forewarned and familiar with the reality of such a move and all its implications.


----------



## Mom with a mission (Jun 18, 2010)

I am fully aware of the implications and realities of such a move and I have all the necessary documentation, this will not be my first time living in a developing country with my daughter. I was hoping to get some useful answers to my questions.

I am more partial to the Yucatan and Caribbean areas, I just wanted to keep it open in case someone had other suggestions that may be worth considering.

I am somewhat of a minimalist and do not need nor want an affluent lifestyle. If you or anyone else out there has any suggestions or answers to the questions that I posed I would really appreciate it. Thank-you for your concern though.


----------



## moisheh (Jun 14, 2009)

Although your post seems very naive I will try to help. There are a ton of schools in Mexico looking for qualified English teachers. I see the ads in Mexican newspapers all the time. Have you tried seraching the classified ads? Be are that some of these schools will promise you the moon but not deliver. The good schools will look after all the paperwork. Most of these schools are in the bigger cities and not "on the beach". Have you considered the problem of daycare for your child? What about the cost of a decent education? Many of the public schools are not even second class. A private school will eat up most of your salary. Have fun!

Moisheh


----------



## Ana Hernandez (Aug 19, 2009)

I wish you luck, you do not seem naive to me, I have, in the past, done exactly what you are wanting to do. It can work, and with all due respect, this statement:



> Home schooling will not lead to qualification to enter higher educational institutions later.


Is dead wrong! My children were all home schooled. My oldest two have gone on to both Brown, and Columbia University in the U.S. My third in line is currently enrolled in the Institute of Technical and Advanced Studies of Monterrey MX. Most people who know nothing or very little about homeschooling are not aware of the fact that many universities actively recruit home schooled teenagers, they are some of the best and brightest. It has taken off in the U.S., and is sweeping most of Mexico. We are involved in our home school organization here in Monclova, it is quiet large!

Living in a resort town, you can find teaching jobs. They cater to a lot of Americans and need bilingual people, so they do actively seek out tutors to teach English. My so in law's family is from a resort town, and they inform me that there are indeed jobs for English teachers open. Have you tried signing on with a company that will sponsor you, that will place you somewhere in Mexico and assign you a job? there are such places, I can see if I can find some links if you wish, or you can search for them. I live in Monclova which is certainly not on the beach, but I have noticed that these teaching jobs are all over the place! Also, most importantly, make sure you do have the correct status to work here legally. It is one sure fire way to get into trouble if you do not. If you do, rest assured that somewhere down the road, someone will report you, and it isn't pretty.

I will agree that it does help tremendously to have a nice nest egg tucked away somewhere in your country of origin. I do not know what I would do without mine! Teaching jobs do not pay a whole lot, and you will need a way to supplement your income. 

Again, I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Re; schooling. I should have specified 'public education in Mexico', where credentials from the lower levels are required for admittance. Home schooling is an option if you can keep it up and the student can then pass entrance exams for private institutions of higher learning.


----------



## Mom with a mission (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank -you Ana,

And I am not naive. I have lived for several years in other Central American countries, with my daughter, as a single mother and have spent quite a lot of time in Mexico and I do know that home schooling is accredited and I have a degree that specializes in the development of the 3rd world. I am just going to ignore the condescending and rude replies. I know it can work.

Ana, are home schooling groups common in Mexico? Are a lot of children home schooled? how difficult would it be to find someone to home school my daughter for a fee or some type of trade arrangement?

What type of rent can I expect to pay for a small house? I was renting a nice clean little 2 bedroom house in Belize for $135 US per/month. I am also wondering how difficult it is to buy a cheap car in Mexico that will be pretty reliable? or would I be better to bring one in? 

I am also wondering if anyone knows what areas have the most NGO (non-governmental, not for profit) activity? It is really important for my daughter and I to be involved in the community making positive contributions. Volunteering is essential to my daughters education.

Steph


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Steph,

Maybe rvgringo's reply was a little harsh but he was just trying to warn you about a lot of mistakes people make when moving to Mexico. I wouldn't take it personally.

I have lived previously in Central America doing volunteer work and I now reside in Mexico so I figured I'd chime in with my observations.

Number one: Mexico is quite a bit more expensive than any Central American country including Costa Rica or Panama, so comparing Belize prices to Mexico will mislead you a bit. You could find a house that cheap way out "en el campo" but there won't be teaching jobs there. Anywhere with teaching jobs will run you more - at least double I'd say and you'll have to hunt and work the grapevine to fine something even that inexpensive.

Can you make a living as an ESL teacher? Sure, but as Ana said, the pay is pretty low even with a TEFL. I would recommend you go to the website "Dave's ESL Cafe" (forum rules don't allow me to put a link to that site but you can google it). It's a website for ESL teachers and has a Mexico forum and the folks there will give you a ton of good information on teaching jobs in Mexico.

To give you an idea, we (my girlfriend and I) pay $380 for a two bedroom apartment in Guanajuato with all utilities included plus internet and cable TV thrown in. We live on about $1400 USD a month and have to mind our fiscal Ps and Qs but one could certainly get by on less by living an even more spartan lifestyle - most Mexican families manage to do so.

As for NGO oportunities: I worked in Central America because I found very few opportunities in Mexico. I don't know why, but NGOs are much less common here. However, if you speak good Spanish you can always find ways to get involved by just getting to know the locals. Actually, that's true for everything here -- if they learn to trust you they'll not treat you quite so "extranjera". Even so, outside of any very close Mexican friends you may make there is always a small distance kept which is what rvgringo was referring to (albeit a bit harshly)

In short, yes you can do it but it won't be quite as easy as in Central America. (But in my opinion it's more rewarding here...)

Good Luck!


----------



## Ana Hernandez (Aug 19, 2009)

again, my child was admitted into an institution of higher learning in Mexico after applying, and providing a portfolio of work completed in home school. I have known several home school teenagers who were actively sought by institutions of higher learning here in Mexico. credentials do not have to come from lower grade schools here for public or private institutions. If they are, our home school communities have not ran into any problems. As home school parents we are both also aware that you can home school and still have legal school transcripts and records if needed. our home school group is approx 130 strong here in Monclova. It is a Christian base HS group, I am a secular HS parent, but get along rather well with our group. We co op some of our subjects. One parent has a degree in Mexican History, I have a degree in Linguistics and anthropology, we have a parent who has a degree in math (forget exactly what it is) most have been teachers in the school system here. HS is not as wide here as it is in the states, but I do believe it is catching on. In about 10 years, it will be as common as it is in the states. 


our house is a nice size 3 BR 1 BA and cost approx 195.USD a month.

Electric bill runs around 100.USD every 2 months, but we run our air constantly.

water bill has never gone over 15. USD a month and that is high!

we have cable which cost approx 27.00USD a month

gas is pay as you go. I use my grill outside a lot as well as make sun tea (no brewing on a gas stove) and hang my clothes on a line even though I have a dryer. we paid 40.USD to fill it up, and that was in January! 

my internet and cell phone are luxuries, but cheap ones. I use skype, pay as you go I can call anywhere in the world for 4.95 a month.

we do not live in a resort town, and live much like the natives though. our grocery bill cost about 80.00 a week, but we are feeding 5 people which includes a 16 year old teenage boy who is an endless pit! My oldest daughter and her husband and their 4 yo son spend about 50.USD on groceries and eat well.

hope this helps. do keep in mind, we do not live in a resort town, but we do not live in a small town either. Monclova is the size of many large cities in the states and we do have walmart (I never shop there) Dominos pizza, McDonalds, KFC, Churches fried chicken, Burger King, Pizza Hut, Blockbuster Video...etc...we have to best of old world and new world here.

I am in my 40's, retired, 3 kidlets still at home, living on a pension, as well as investments. My husband is a Mexican citizen as is my son in law and all of our children.


----------



## Ana Hernandez (Aug 19, 2009)

jobs listed on this website 

maybe this will help?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The OP may be getting her schooling accredited because of the association with a recognized group with several degreed and certified teachers; a detail I wasn't aware of.
Please excuse my sometimes short, to the point responses, as I am often very short of time and certainly don't have the time to research every detail. Locally, kids need 'credentials' to move upward & some from private schools are not accepted.
The OP may wish to cool down just a bit. Moderators who consider a posting insulting to any member, including themselves, are quick to ban the poster. We're here to help, but we're just volunteers and there are many areas where we may lack 'expertise' but offer what general knowledge that we may have. Those looking for greater detail should consult the laws of Mexico and more technical sources. Moderators and other members are usually ready to help you where we can and we're open to listening to those with better knowledge, but only if it is done gently. Personally, I don't tolerate those who are argumentative, impolite or who insist on posting 'one liners'.
Thanks for your understanding and cooperation. If any members haven't yet done so, you might benefit from reading the forum rules.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I did forget to mention that our apartment is furnished and a short term lease since we're building a house just down the street and can't be sure when we can move in. If my math is still good, it sounds like we pay about $80 - $90 per month more for our place than Ana (depending on the price of her monthly internet) but I'll chalk that up to our place being furnished, a short term lease and in a semi-tourist magnet like Guanajuato, Gto.
Either way, you get an idea of the costs in different places. In Guanajuato it would be extremely hard to find a 3 bedroom house for $195/mo but in other locales it appears one can do it.


----------



## Ana Hernandez (Aug 19, 2009)

Also, let me add this: I really do not think they were being rude and condescending. I really don't. So many people haven't been here and read about those who have and had wonderful experiences. Not all of them are wonderful though, and it is not the kind of life for everyone. I really don't think they understood that you are experienced in the area of just picking up and moving to a new country and knowing what all may be involved. A lot of people don't and are sorely disappointed. 

Also, people who do not have children here are not always aware of the new trends involving schools and the things involving children. Perhaps this is the case. I am not aware of the things available for seniors here and am usually pleasantly surprised when I read about what is available for them. I am not a senior citizen yet, so I am not as informed in that area. However, I am informed where children are concerned having 9 of them myself in the age range of 24 to 4 years of age. That is why I may read the threads about what is available to seniors, but I do not comment because I just really do not know, and would love to keep it open for those who do know, so they may comment with their abundance of knowledge.

Also, it is different for everyone. I can ask a question and get several different answers from several people depending on their state of residents, or municipality. Sometimes just different people who happen to be working at the same place! I had an awful time coming over the border the first time I came. I crossed and they would not let me register my vehicle. no sweat, he was just being difficult, I checked into a motel at the border, got up the next morning, new shift, they stamped it and I was on my way! It is just downright weird sometimes.

Having said all of that, I do know I have received some bad advice here, and then I have received some really great advice on here. what works for some, does not work for all. 

I do not think anyone was trying to be a 'downer' so much as wanting to make you think long and hard, of course not realizing that you knew what would be involved. Keep coming here, you can take away some good information from these folks. Really, you can!

As far as it being important to your home schooling experience, I completely understand! I took my children to Turkey, Saudi Arabia, Greece, Sicily, Albania, Ireland, and worked in all of these countries. My children learned much from their many experiences, and have done very well. It does indeed open their eyes to other lifestyles, and people.


----------



## Ana Hernandez (Aug 19, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> The OP may be getting her schooling accredited because of the association with a recognized group with several degreed and certified teachers; a detail I wasn't aware of.
> Please excuse my sometimes short, to the point responses, as I am often very short of time and certainly don't have the time to research every detail. Locally, kids need 'credentials' to move upward & some from private schools are not accepted.
> The OP may wish to cool down just a bit. *Moderators who consider a posting insulting to any member, including themselves, are quick to ban the poster.* We're here to help, but we're just volunteers and there are many areas where we may lack 'expertise' but offer what general knowledge that we may have. Those looking for greater detail should consult the laws of Mexico and more technical sources. Moderators and other members are usually ready to help you where we can and we're open to listening to those with better knowledge, but only if it is done gently. Personally, I don't tolerate those who are argumentative, impolite or who insist on posting 'one liners'.
> Thanks for your understanding and cooperation. If any members haven't yet done so, you might benefit from reading the forum rules.


OK, I think I have explained my position in my last post well enough. I have read the forum rules. You posted this before I finished my last response. I wish I had read this beforehand. no one was insulting you, just felt you were a little harsh and maybe not up to date on the home schooling situation here in MX.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You could be right on both counts.
We, too, took our children to Turkey some 50 years ago, and they still remember it fondly, as do I.
Some 30 countries later, I've discovered that all is not 'as advertised'. As such, many responses may not be specific to the one who posed the question, but may include some added 'generalizations' in an effort too provide more depth to other readers, who may have similar questions.
We try.


----------



## Ana Hernandez (Aug 19, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> You could be right on both counts.
> We, too, took our children to Turkey some 50 years ago, and they still remember it fondly, as do I.
> Some 30 countries later, I've discovered that all is not 'as advertised'. As such, many responses may not be specific to the one who posed the question, but may include some added 'generalizations' in an effort too provide more depth to other readers, who may have similar questions.
> We try.


what part of Turkey did you live? We lived in Ankara. Very nice. different, but nice.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We lived near Izmir, actually in downtown Izmir for a time, when it was a city of only 300,000. However, the village Bostanlı, just outside of Karşiyaka is where we made our home for a few years. As a nuclear missile officer, I worked five days and had ten off; a great schedule for seeing more of Turkey, Greece and a few other 'jaunts'. Of course, in those days, our rent was $25 dollars per month and our six day maid was $27. For a few liras more, she would stay with the kids for the ten days that we went off on 'second honeymoons' where the Italian skippers always bumped us from bilge class to a cabin with wine; romantics that they were. That little line had three ships & we 'honeymooned' three times! Within Turkey, our trusty VW beetle carried the four of us, a coolere and a change of clothes to many interesting places. My daughter just scanned hundreds of photos from those long ago years. It was quite a Father's Day gift, as I had placed all of the yellowing prints and trays of slides with family for safekeeping when I sailed to the South Pacific. Now, they're better than ever in the computer. If I had grandchildren, I would put them on disks, but I don't and they probably wouldn't interest anyone who wasn't there. Hmmmm. That's probably more than you wanted to know.


----------



## Ana Hernandez (Aug 19, 2009)

I am currently scanning ours into my computer. Hard to believe it was so long ago. I have crossed the ocean many times over since then. My father was in the military and stationed in Turkey, so I was there as a child and then went back to work there in my early 30's. Saw what I could of the Hia Sofia, couldn't get into the main part being female, got a taste of local life, and enjoyed my time there, I would not go back now. Not to much info, I like hearing about others experiences!


back on topic, for the OP, I know you already have your TEFL certification, but google it and you will bring up websites with job postings, some in MX. There are also companies listed in the search that can 'station' you in an area in which you may be interested.


----------



## claudioc (Jun 23, 2010)

This is a great conversation full of information.

Just to add my two cents worth to the matter.

You should listen to everyone's advice, the good and the bad. Take the necessary steps to ensure that you will be living fine in a great country that is Mexico.

My wife is Spanish and we had a tough job finding her work. She has a degree in Tourism and Marketing, which you need to do some paper work in order to land a contract with the big Hotel companies. Teaching is another thing. Where there is a lack of qualified teachers in Mexico. You will have better luck with private institutions, where they can start giving you some hours and work your way to a full time teaching position.

Also part time classes are always in demand in most Mexican cities, specially foreign languages. So you can check out some sites like OLX and Trovit to find them. For the higher education classes try going to the library and posting some information on the boards.

Cities:

Playas de Rosarito (Baja California)
Mulege (Baja California Sur)
La Paz (Baja California Sur)
Guaymas (Sonora)
Bahia de Kino (Sonora)
Tampico (Tamaulipas)

Hope this helps and do not get discouraged. The advantage of being near the US-Mexico border, is that you can cross the border and get another visa with out any problems, until you manage to get your residential permit and are convinced that you would like to stay in Mexico.

Best regards and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## nctomexico (Feb 14, 2010)

*Where do you want to live?*

Sounds like there are folks from all different parts on Mexico with ideas, tips and suggestions so I'll chime in as well.

We live along the Riviera Maya and have seen it change (say massive tourist growth) in the last 15 years. But, we still enjoy it. Depending on where you want to live (from Playa del Carmen to Puerto Aventuras to Tulum) you will see a big range in prices for accommodations. You can rent a two bedroom, one bath furnished condo in the marina community of Puerto Aventuras for about $6000 pesos a month or a grand condo for $1500-3000 usd. Same in Playa...big range depending on your needs/wants. You can rent in poblados for less and many of those communities are really great places to learn more about the local culture.

There are schools (public and private) along the coast (I can't speak for Cancun). There's a fairly popular school in Puerto Aventuras that hires teachers from around the world. It's called Colegio Puerto Aventuras. I have no idea what the pay is but you may want to email them and inquire. I have also seen another private school closer to Playa del Carmen.

I see a lot of single moms all along the Riviera Maya so it's apparently not impossible to live a decent life on what will no doubt be a lower salary than the US. It can be done and would appear to be a nice support network, too.

There are many organizations that look for involvement from everyone--especially ex-pats---from local schools looking for volunteers, to environmental groups. The key--as you probably know--is to reach out to them.

Buying a car...there are tons of used cars for sale but just like the U.S---you get what you pay for. There are small new cars that can be relatively inexpensive but again...without safety features...you get what you pay for. For me...paying more to have the air bags, etc was worth it. I will say this...along the Riviera Maya...the demand for cars is so high it can take up to a month to get a dealer to help you...so be prepared to wait. 

We came in on an FM-3 but were able to get our original one in the US and it only took a few days. I'm hearing conflicting reports on whether they are issuing them at consulates in the US or if you have to get them here now---things are still being sorted out with new immigration rules that went into affect in May.

Hope this info helps!
Good luck with your move!! 






claudioc said:


> This is a great conversation full of information.
> 
> Just to add my two cents worth to the matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## MISSELY (Jul 10, 2010)

Mom with a mission said:


> Thank -you Ana,
> 
> And I am not naive. I have lived for several years in other Central American countries, with my daughter, as a single mother and have spent quite a lot of time in Mexico and I do know that home schooling is accredited and I have a degree that specializes in the development of the 3rd world. I am just going to ignore the condescending and rude replies. I know it can work.
> 
> ...


Dear Steph, 

Ive lived in Mexico for 30 yrs and was a school English Director in an international school that hired Canadians and Americans to teach. 

Your plan is not all that impossible, however, what may make things a tiny bit more difficult for you is the fact that not too many schools down here hire teachers with children from the States or Canada. 

I know as I hired foreign teachers here for 12 yrs and as a school, it is enough responsibility to take on a foreigner, (medical care and Immigration issues) let alone one with a daughter as well. 

Just make sure the institution that decides to take you on, knows you will be arriving with your child. 

MissEly


----------



## Shakc21 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Searching for inexpensive accomodation in Tulum*



circle110 said:


> I did forget to mention that our apartment is furnished and a short term lease since we're building a house just down the street and can't be sure when we can move in. If my math is still good, it sounds like we pay about $80 - $90 per month more for our place than Ana (depending on the price of her monthly internet) but I'll chalk that up to our place being furnished, a short term lease and in a semi-tourist magnet like Guanajuato, Gto.
> Either way, you get an idea of the costs in different places. In Guanajuato it would be extremely hard to find a 3 bedroom house for $195/mo but in other locales it appears one can do it.


I don't know if I am on the right thread, but I am looking for a small (clean) furnished place in Tulum, beachfront or near the beach is preferred but centro will do. I am hoping to find something for 2000-4000 pesos if possible.
Any help will be greatly appreciated and very welcome
Thank you,
Shak


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The closer you are to a resort, the harder it is, speaking generally, to find English teaching jobs that pay enough to live on. You might reconsider whether being near a beach is negotiable for you.

I live in Mexico City and there is an endless supply of English teacher jobs. I'm not an English teacher myself, but I know some English teachers here and most are doing very well. As for schooling, my 3 kids went to public school here and are all now in university or graduated. But in many parts of Mexico, the public schools are not adequate, and home schooling would indeed be preferable.

ETA: Oh, yes, I was also going to mention regarding acceptance of single motherhood, that single-parent families and blended families are common here; I don't expect you would find yourself sticking out at all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello! My husband, children and I moved to Taxco in Guerrero five months ago. We are a home school family and plan on continuing our children's home education. I have been surprised that most people in our town never heard of the concept of homeschooling. Yet, as wonderful as the Mexican people are, they are very accepting and seem to be very interested in our educational choices. They are never judgmental or critical of our home education choices. It's simply something that they have never heard of, at least the people that we have met and the friendships that we have developed. One thing, that I feel is noteworthy as a home school mom is the difficulty in finding books and book stores. Thankfully Amazon ships to Mexico (no super free shipping of course!) as well as most home school curriculum companies. The long and the short of it though, you will have to pay for the "luxury" of having books shipped to you. As most home school families we are very much into educational materials and reading is my children's favorite pass-time. We don't feel it is difficult to home school in Mexico but has just taken advanced planning in buying the materials before we moved and planning on having shipments of books in years to come. Sadly, culturally Mexico does not focus much on reading as a pass-time and a passion for books is shocking to most Mexican people! (the states has done a really good job of exporting large screen TVs and video games to the Mexican people!) For a family of authors and readers this is one of the more difficult cultural differences. Yet, as I said, the Mexican people are always gracious and never judgmental on our choices. 

As far as “fitting in” as a single mom, I would guess that you would be welcomed with open arms, just as we have been welcomed. You wouldn't be thought of as odd but just welcomed with open arms. I don’t know if you would find a lot of other single moms to hang around with but you would probably be welcomed into your friend’s and neighbor’s families, enjoying the benefit of aunts, uncles, cousins, parents, and brothers who will look out for you. I would highly recommend immersing yourself into the culture and her people, you will never be lonely and have a huge support network of “family”. Good luck and many blessings!


----------

